# CRS set-up



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am just starting a 10 gal tank that I want to keep shrimp in, perferably CRS. It is a planted tank with florabase and will most likely use pressurized CO2. What do I need to add to the water to make it suitable for shrimp?

In my other planted tank that has mostly tetras I just use a chlorine remover and dump it in. I understand that I have to do a little more for CRS.

Thanx for your help


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

ph of 6.2.-7.0
gh of around 4-6
places to hide after molting


----------



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanx for the reply,

Ph should be in that range with the florabase.

How and what do you use to adjust gh? Never worried about hardness with my other tank so this is new to me.


----------

